# Parti-coloured poodles



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Can someone tell me about this colour of spoo? There is a breeder near us with puppies available and I've never seen a poodle that colour before. My understanding is that while they are purebred and AKC or CKC registered, they are not show dogs. Does anyone have one?


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Parti are technically white dogs with patches of color. They are not recognized in the show ring, although I think there are special parti shows you can go to. I think color is really a personal preference, I'm not a big fan of parti-color poodles.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

The AKC Poodle Standard calls for solid coat colors only. Any mix of colors: Phantom (like a Doberman), Parti (color and white), Sable, Brindle etc as well as any white markings on a Poodle are considered disqualifying faults in AKC. A separate registry called the UKC has now begun allowing Partis and mixed color Poodles to compete in their shows. 

Color is just color. However, historically, good and knowledgeable Poodle breeders have not purposely bred for Partis or other disqualifying colors. The folks who have bred for these colors tended to be high volume breeders or puppy mills. Overall, the quality in Partis is not as good as that of the solid color poodles. 

Have you searched this forum to understand better the questions you should ask when looking at a breeder? Do you know what testing should be run on breeding dogs?


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Have you searched this forum to understand better the questions you should ask when looking at a breeder? Do you know what testing should be run on breeding dogs?


If you could point me in the right direction to look, it would be much appreciated. I've done some browsing on the board, but hadn't found any posts with that information yet!

Thanks for the all the info, folks. I am such a newbie in the poodle lingo/world!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out this thread 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=3238


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Parti Poodles are the original color of all Poodles I have read. They are the originals and were weeded out because someone decided that they liked solid colored Poodles better at some point-pure bologna.
They are beautiful and the same as the solid colored Poodles as should be afforded the same benefits.


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

Parti Poodle History.....
http://www.caninehorizons.com/Parti_history_20th_c.html


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

trj602 said:


> Parti Poodle History.....
> http://www.caninehorizons.com/Parti_history_20th_c.html


Thanks for the link ! Some one told me something interesting about silvers and I think your link may have proved it


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We are breeding for solids and proper conformation but I do like a well bred, well marked parti poodle. But, I have seen some parties that look just awful simply because their markings were not complimentary to their form.
_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _ But, I have seen some parties that look just awful simply because their markings were not complimentary to their form._


I see awful partis and its not just he color the conformation is off. Most of the parti breeders are not breeding to akc standard and are selling just for money or breeding just for color. This is the same problem why you don't see reds in akc most red breeders are not breeding akc standard dogs. 

I think Karen Siscos dogs look really nice. I can always tell when a parti poodle is from her bloodline they look 100% better than what some other breeders are breeding.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the only partis I adore are one with solid splashes of color, I'm not really into the dalmation spotting look. I'll go completely gaga over a silver and white parti with a solid head though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I think the only partis I adore are one with solid splashes of color, I'm not really into the dalmation spotting look. I'll go completely gaga over a silver and white parti with a solid head though.


I agree that freckling is kind of gross looking. 

My sister found a parti puppy that has unusual markings I wil post in a few mins.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I don't go for the freckling either. It just looks wrong! I also like them with a solid colored head and nice solid color patches._


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

You're very welcome!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think there seems to me more bad then good which is what turns people off. I am not a fan of Parti either until met a nice looking one, all silver head and then white.....

http://siscospoodles.com/ I looked at hers, nice, she has a variety.


----------



## Dogsinstyle (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 1 parti, Project Runway. She was 2 Dec 1st. She is the great great grand-daughter of Ali, the old blue girl (13) I posted before.
Carole


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

trj602 said:


> Parti Poodles are the original color of all Poodles I have read. They are the originals and were weeded out because someone decided that they liked solid colored Poodles better at some point-pure bologna.
> They are beautiful and the same as the solid colored Poodles as should be afforded the same benefits.


It is absolutely NOT true that all poodles were originally Parti colored. There are a number of historical pictures of Parti colored Poodles, but there are just as many or more pictures of solid color Poodles.

Also, you have to be very careful about calling proto-poodles Poodles. There are a number of dogs today that clearly share a heritage with the Poodle who are not Poodles: Spanish Water Dog, Portugese Water Dog, Lagotto Romagnolo etc. Finally, a number of pictures purporting to show Poodles are most likely images of spaniels or other curly coated water dogs (see the link you posted. That dog with the long tail is NOT a Poodle).

Here is link to an excellent historical reference work from 1891 that talks about the Russian, German and French Poodle types:
http://www.poodlehistory.org/R1FURN.HTM

Please note too that the very first Poodle Standard from England (1886) called for Solid Colors only:
http://www.poodlehistory.org/PBSTD1.HTM


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok found it now look at this puppy 

literally dip in paint look


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Now that is one really interesting color pattern!!
_


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Thanks for the link ! Some one told me something interesting about silvers and I think your link may have proved it


What did you hear about silvers? If you don't mind sharing.


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

dogsinstyle said:


> i have 1 parti, project runway. She was 2 dec 1st. She is the great great grand-daughter of ali, the old blue girl (13) i posted before.
> Carole


beautiful!


----------



## trj602 (Nov 27, 2009)

cbrand said:


> It is absolutely NOT true that all poodles were originally Parti colored. There are a number of historical pictures of Parti colored Poodles, but there are just as many or more pictures of solid color Poodles.
> 
> Also, you have to be very careful about calling proto-poodles Poodles. There are a number of dogs today that clearly share a heritage with the Poodle who are not Poodles: Spanish Water Dog, Portugese Water Dog, Lagotto Romagnolo etc. Finally, a number of pictures purporting to show Poodles are most likely images of spaniels or other curly coated water dogs (see the link you posted. That dog with the long tail is NOT a Poodle).
> 
> ...


I agree to disagree.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

trj602 said:


> I agree to disagree.



I'm sorry, I don't understand. Do you have historical evidence (other than a Parti breeder's web site) to show that Partis were the original type?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> What did you hear about silvers? If you don't mind sharing.


Yes do tell!


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I respect others comments, so I hope they will respect mine as well. We were lead to poodles due to allergies of my son. I had always had Heinz 57 dogs in the past, made up of a little of everything, but was not willing to risk my son's health. So, poodles fit our bill perfectly and he does not react with Poppy. Also chose a standard due to my personal preference for medium to large dogs. Growing up I fell in love with harlequin Great Danes, but never had one for one reason or another. When researching standard poodles I came across some partis. I've always liked things that were not the same as everyone else and with the love of the look of Harlequin Great Danes, I fell head over heals for partis and decided when we got to the point of a puppy, that would be what we would get. We now have Popcorn, "Poppy", and love her dearly. She, and the breed, are wonderful. Could not have asked for any thing better for us and will never have any thing other than a spoo again. I am just in love with the breed and her. UKC does allow them to be shown, AKC does not. Poppy is mainly a pet, but I do hope to have her trained for a therapy dog in the future, she is currently 6 months. Poppy also has quite a bit of ticking, spots, but I like them, again my personal preference. On solids, I think they are beautiful also and if I ever decided to get a solid I would want a silver, my fav solid.

Some pics of Poppy


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Poppy is beautiful!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

aprhj said:


> I respect others comments, so I hope they will respect mine as well. We were lead to poodles due to allergies of my son. I had always had Heinz 57 dogs in the past, made up of a little of everything, but was not willing to risk my son's health. So, poodles fit our bill perfectly and he does not react with Poppy. Also chose a standard due to my personal preference for medium to large dogs. Growing up I fell in love with harlequin Great Danes, but never had one for one reason or another. When researching standard poodles I came across some partis. I've always liked things that were not the same as everyone else and with the love of the look of Harlequin Great Danes, I fell head over heals for partis and decided when we got to the point of a puppy, that would be what we would get. We now have Popcorn, "Poppy", and love her dearly. She, and the breed, are wonderful. Could not have asked for any thing better for us and will never have any thing other than a spoo again. I am just in love with the breed and her. UKC does allow them to be shown, AKC does not. Poppy is mainly a pet, but I do hope to have her trained for a therapy dog in the future, she is currently 6 months. Poppy also has quite a bit of ticking, spots, but I like them, again my personal preference. On solids, I think they are beautiful also and if I ever decided to get a solid I would want a silver, my fav solid.
> 
> Some pics of Poppy



Poppy is a cutire and Silver is a great choice IMO


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I think both solids and partis are beautiful. I had read that the blacks were actually the original color and then it went from there, but now I can't find where Id read that. Has anyone ever seen a blue merle poodle? Now THAT is an interesting looking dog but I can't imagine that the blue merle coloring can be naturally occuring in poodles. 

My boys are from parti parents and while they aren't from dogs who meet the standard I still tnink they're beaitiful, smart, loving, and all the things a spoo should be. 

I have seen debate over the same issue on the shar pei forums. When shar pei were first imported into the US in the 1970's half the base stock was flowered (parti=flowered) while half were solids. There is enough solid proof of this that no one disputes it, especially since it is a fairly recent development and there are tons of photos to prove it. In the shar pei it really is the case of someone just deciding shar peis should only be solid colored even though the base stock, the dogs almost all US shar pei decended from, were flowered shar pei. I was wondering if that happened to tne poodle hundreds of years ago, that someone just decided the solids were the way a poodle should look.

No matter the color of the dog, I think they are all wonderful and beautiful.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Partis and am hoping to get a miniature parti in April, I am waiting to find out if the bitch is in pup, she was bred before Christmas. It is so hard waiting


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the partis and have seen some lovely examples of marking as well as some not so lovely examples of markings. As a naturally occuring colour in poodles, I personally feel it's a shame the standard cut them out. We have both solids and partis in PWDs and both are equally acceptable within the standard. However, it is what it is for now. It may change in the future, who knows?

Unfortunately, as Cbrand pointed out, historically the less than reputable breeders have bred partis because they were not acceptable in the mainstream. I think this is changing now and some better breeders are working to improve their structure and do health testing, but I would say it's buyer beware. Any pup buyers need to do their due diligence and make sure they aren't breeding solely for parti markings.

On a personal note, I almost ended up with a parti mini. However the timing wasn't right plus I found out while the female had full health testing, the male had none. I also got the sense that the male was chosen because of his parti markings above all else (he had no titles, no health testing and in the photos I saw did not have a great structure). IMO breeding for colour or markings outside of everything else is a risky business.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I love my standard parti, but I have seen several that come in for grooming that haven't had very flattering patterns.

I happen to love Dodgers markings though.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Aww your dogs markings are lovely! The breeder I am looking at does health test which is why I am keen on them and seem to do the most health tests out of all the parti breeders in the UK of which I have only found 3 0_o


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

While I would never breed partis and have my opinion about people breeding them on purpose, I am THRILLED that we have gotten to the point where people do not put the accidental partis or phantoms to sleep. What an abhorrent practice, putting a perfectly healthy puppy to sleep because of the colour!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> I think both solids and partis are beautiful. I had read that the blacks were actually the original color and then it went from there, but now I can't find where Id read that. Has anyone ever seen a blue merle poodle? Now THAT is an interesting looking dog but I can't imagine that the blue merle coloring can be naturally occuring in poodles.
> 
> My boys are from parti parents and while they aren't from dogs who meet the standard I still tnink they're beaitiful, smart, loving, and all the things a spoo should be.
> 
> ...



There is a pic of one in the breeder section and it is pretty but I agree how can that be?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Has anyone ever seen a blue merle poodle? Now THAT is an interesting looking dog but I can't imagine that the blue merle coloring can be naturally occuring in poodles.



Merle is definitely not a true color of poodles. These people are mixing them with aussies to get the color and are saying they are purebred. This happened with apbts all of the sudden merles where popping up. Both UKC and ADBA does not allow merle now. 

If these merle poodles have CKC papers and not the Canadian kennel club then you know for fact they are mixed.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I love my standard parti, but I have seen several that come in for grooming that haven't had very flattering patterns.
> 
> I happen to love Dodgers markings though.


_
Now THERE'S a pattern i like!! Pretty head!_


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love that Dodger is sportin' the bling bling nail polish! Waaaay Coool!  :lol:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

When I went to pick up Dodger the breeder had one other parti that was a rehome situation.

The dog was all black except for about 6 inches on every foot..it looked like the dog was wearing socks..lol

If I can find a picture ill post it.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here it is.

A few inches of white on each paw, i believe he might actually be a blue/white but im not 100% on that.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Here it is.
> 
> A few inches of white on each paw, i believe he might actually be a blue/white but im not 100% on that.


Pretty parti dog.


----------

